# Can any one identify this kit please?



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Picture with Roy Mclean's father (an agent in Glasgow) between the wars. The gathering looks to be a celebration of some new bit of ship's kit and Roy (our RINA/IMarEST branch Hon.Sec.) and I are interested to know what it is and why it would have attracted the attention of the great and good.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Two people just to the left of the cabinet seem to have some kind of control in their hands, the whole equipment seems to be 2 subsidiary jamjars or Teas-mades connected through the central cabinet. A fascinating puzzle.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a pair of radios to me?

geoff


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Early model of the Goblin Teasmaid


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I do hope he will be amused. He is not one of 'us' you know.


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

I believe early testing of welds on Clydeside was done using x-ray equipment from Glasgow hospitals.
Does the picture record this technology transfer?


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

No idea what the kit is, but I wonder why all the ladies are on one side and the gentlemen on the other?

Howard


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Could be an early Philco tube radio.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

howardang said:


> No idea what the kit is, but I wonder why all the ladies are on one side and the gentlemen on the other?
> 
> Howard


So the gentlemen can explain to the ladies what they are looking at without having to crane their necks?


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I do like radios with smiley faces !


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't know what it is either, but the thing with the smiley face and hangy-outy tongue looks like some sort of rheostat while the device to the immediate left looks like some sort of power supply. The bit in the middle seems to be mounted on a glass plate, and has what looks like an analogue meter in the middle of it with four knobs below that are not marked with anything (I sailed on ships like that, the idea being to encourage initiative among engineers -- turn one and see what happens!).
There is something else to the right of that, with one other knob visible, and the lady on the extreme left of the female party seems to be sitting on it while the nearest male observers seem to be watching for her reaction. She is staring into space as if she is expecting something that she might not enjoy while three of the female observers are watching her and the other two are watching the men with threatening glances.
Meanwhile, the man fourth from the bottom left of the male party seems to be poking some component in the back of the device with a screwdriver, while the one on his immediate left seems to be looking forward to the result with a triumphant grin suggesting that he is saying "That's it Arnold. Another quarter of a turn clockwise should do it!"
From this I deduce that the device is some prototype medical invention intended to increase the fertility of females by transferring the fertility of the original owner of the fur coat to the new owner. It would be interesting to know if the fur coat the good lady was wearing was beaver and to discover if it led to her offspring becoming dam engineers. (EEK)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, good. So far we have a split level, thermionic Teasmaid made by Gatling or Maxim and a predildo vaginal stimulator.

The former would surely still have been on the secrets list and were it to be the latter they would certainly have not been trying it out in public and photographing the proceedings.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Some of the men seem to be looking intently at the far side of a large large box which might well have its back to us (and some sort of display screen on the far side, invisible to us). Might it be an early television or prototype radar device? The date would certainly fit - and also the banishment of the ladies, out of the main area of action and invited merely to add decoration to the scene and admire the menfolk. Dry sherry, Mesdames?


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Farmer John said:


> Two people just to the left of the cabinet seem to have some kind of control in their hands, the whole equipment seems to be 2 subsidiary jamjars or Teas-mades connected through the central cabinet. A fascinating puzzle.


 The man second left has a pipe in his left hand. There is a two pronged plug on the table.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

You're right, Justwin. Once you say it it is so very apparent. My excuse is that I had lost my glasses yesterday, a small piece of pottery had fallen from the wall and taken itself and my glasses under the settee. To day I have found them.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

JustWin said:


> The man second left has a pipe in his left hand. There is a two pronged plug on the table.


There is too! I missed that, but I suppose that is why everyone is looking on expectantly when nothing is happening -- it wasn't plugged in! And a two-pronged plug? Just another of those French gadgets that failed and brought about the downfall of Napoleon! 

Er....What was the question again? (Whaaa)


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Probably have to wear some of these once it's plugged in and up and running. (Jester)


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

The man on the 3rd from the left on the bottom row looks a bit like John Logie Baird, the inventor of the first TV set. Could it be that is what the device is?

https://www.biographyonline.net/scientists/inventors/john-logie-baird.html


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Well spotted, Art!

"A bit like" might be upgraded to "A strong resemblance to".


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes. TV.
The men are looking at the screen.
We looking at the back of the box?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I will check the dates but I saw an do***entary (perhaps Portillo railway 'stuff') it included a piece on Central Hotel Glasgow. In that it was stated that Logie Baird had, indeed demonstrated his kit there.

Thanks Barrie, Art & alaric.


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Extract from Wikipedia, Glasgow Central Hotel page;

"The world's first long-distance television pictures were transmitted to the Central Hotel in the station, on 24 May 1927 by John Logie Baird."


----------



## genejay2 (Nov 7, 2017)

*what is this kit*

Not sure.
on the left appears to be two capacitors plus a transformer of some kind 
Centre appears to be a measuring instrument with a guage-most likely to be measuring current and/or voltage
Right side looks like a transformer plus some other items hidden behind the group.

I really have no idea but at a guess would say trying to measure electrical properties?

In regards to post about people not writing-I find the articles/comments interesting, but not necessary for me to respond to(generally speaking)
Thanks to all of those that do take the time and go to the trouble of posting


----------

